# 2009 Mavic CXP22/C3 weights?



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Anybody know what the Cannondale C3 hubs and Mavic CXP22 rim wheelset combo weighs?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Let me just put it this way HEAVY!!!!!! They have to be well over 2000 grams. It was a considerable difference going to the Kysyriums! It was my first upgrade!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

The wheels are 2250 grams alone. Skewers were another 148g. The wire bead tires were a whopping 330g each. The tubes were also weighty at about 157g. I found new use for my food scale!

I upgraded to Ksyrium Elite/Conti GP4000s/Maxxis Ultralight tubes and shaved over one full pound of rotating weight. Talk about SNAPPY now...


----------

